
British 'Karma Police' program carries out mass surveillance of the web - kposehn
http://www.theverge.com/2015/9/25/9397119/gchq-karma-police-web-surveillance
======
mirimir
AUTOASSOC: who you share an IP address with

HRMap: website host-referrer relationships

INFINITE MONKEYS: scrapes forum accounts

KARMA POLICE: websites visited

MARBLED GECKO: use of Google Earth and Google Maps

MEMORY HOLE: web searches

MUTANT BROTH: profiling by cookies etc

SAMUEL PEPYS: IP stream analysis/profiling

SOCIAL ANIMAL: interactions among "targets" (we're all targets)

SOCIAL ANTHROPOID: new improved SOCIAL ANIMAL, with smartphone tools

GOLDEN AXE: IMEI analysis

